# [solved] Ausgabe von rsync

## schmidicom

Ich habe ein kleines Problem mit der Ausgabe von rsync im inneren eines Scripts und vermutlich weiß einer von euch Rat.

Das ist der Befehl der im Script ausgeführt wird:

```
rsync -a --delete --link-dest=/das/alte/backup --stats /quelle/des/backup /ziel/des/backup | mail -s "INFO" meine@email.adresse
```

Wenn bestimmte Dateien nicht kopiert werden konnten dann verteilt sich die Ausgabe in die Shell und das E-Mail. Die Liste der Dateien die nicht kopiert werden konnten landet in der Shell und die Statistik im E-Mail und eigentlich hätte ich gerne beides im E-Mail nur wie?Last edited by schmidicom on Tue May 28, 2013 10:26 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## doedel

Das liegt an stderr stdout usw. Error geht im normalfall an einer Umleitung/Pipe vorbei auf die Konsole. Das hat was mit >2&1 oder was das war zu tun, genaueres zur Syntax kann ich dir leider nicht sagen.

Evtl gibts ja rsync-Optionen, die das logging/die Ausgabe beeinflussen...

----------

## schmidicom

Danke doedel,

da hätte ich eigentlich auch selbst drauf kommen müssen aber vermutlich werde ich alt.  :Wink: 

Dann müsste es so ja klappen:

```
rsync -a --delete --link-dest=/das/alte/backup --stats /quelle/des/backup /ziel/des/backup 2>&1 | mail -s "INFO" meine@email.adresse
```

Ich werde dass mal so in mein Script basteln und hoffen es klappt.

----------

